
A community for NEET/shut-in individuals - CPUx
https://www.neetforum.com
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Glancing thru the posts there it looks like this isn't classical "shut-in"s
but for full-fledged agoraphobes.

------
krapp
but... there already is a 4chan...

